# Phone Interview



## red97pgts (Dec 28, 2004)

I had a phone interview scheduled today. About an hour before, I started getting real nervous. I thought about bailing and just not answering the call. I have done that before with a phone screening. I thought to myself no i won't let this damn anxiety keep me from opportunities anymore. so i left my office and went out to the car to wait for the call. i pulled out the book i am currently reading "living Fully with Shyness and Social Anxiety"- this book is great BTW....extremely helpful so far.
anyway, so i am reading about grounding and using your senses to feel the different parts of your body during anxious times. before i knew it the phone was ringing. the interview lasted about 20 mins. i hate interviews. my mind always goes completely blank, i stutter, and sound like a fool. its hard to show your full potential that way. its sucks because i feel i am extremely intelligent, just not good at showing it.

All that aside, I answered the phone and followed through. I didn't make an excuse or bail like I sometimes would so I am proud of myself for that!
Thanks for listening!
:evil

Liz


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Good job red97pgts! Glad you got through it and didn't bail.


----------



## falling snow (Jan 10, 2007)

Well done, Liz, be proud of yourself. A phone interview is a real challenge, but you didn't let it beat you, that's worth celebrating.

I had an interview today, and I think I prefer to walk into a room and be questioned by 3 people rather than talk over the phone... just hate that whole phone thing. I'm sure that even if you did get nervous at some points, your intelligence shone through.

Thanks for the book recommendation. I'm reading Overcoming Social Anxiety, which was the book that made me realise I'm not crazy and that there were other people out there who had the same problems. It seems useful, makes a lot of sense. I'm wanting to read as much as I can on this subject, though. I'm determined to cure myself, and when I've done that I want to help other people with SA, as I hate the fact that so many great people are brought down by a problem which the rest of the world doesn't understand.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Congratulations! I hope you get the job. Let us know.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome. Congrats! Hope you got the job!


----------

